# Topics > Pet tech > Automatic pet feeders >  Groom-Robot, completely automated feeding system for horses, Equipona, Alken, Belgium

## Airicist

equipona.com

youtube.com/equipona

facebook.com/EquiPeter

twitter.com/Equipona

linkedin.com/company/equipona

instagram.com/equipona

Owner of Equipona - Peter Vanherck

----------


## Airicist

Equipona - automatic hay-feeder

June 27, 2016

----------

